# Denial...



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Although there's never a good excuse for cheating or for lying, there are some reasons why men often fail to tell the truth about their horrible behavior. Let's look at why cheating boyfriends and husbands deny the truth.

Reason 1: Character Issues

Some cheaters are just plain dishonest--through and through. Think about it, anyone who's cheating is already engaging in the worst possible kind of lie. Why should we expect them to become honest when confronted about their disgusting behavior?

Reason 2. Bad Advice

Men often believe bad advice about handling these situations. They're taught (primarily by other men) that their first reaction upon being caught should be outright denial. It's silly. It doesn't work. But they go with what they've been told, stupidly claiming "it wasn't me" even when we know better.

Reason 3. A Matter of Conscience

Sometimes, the cheater actually does feel bad about what he's done. There are cheating boyfriends and cheating husbands who feel absolutely miserable about the fact that they're engaging in betrayal. Some of them may lie about their affairs in hopes of sparing their victim's feelings.

Reason 4. The Don't Want To Split Up

Even though the guy is fooling around, he may want to maintain his relationship with you. I know, that sounds twisted. Welcome to the mind of a cheater, though. In an effort to keep your relationship afloat, the cheater may deny his affair.

Reason 5. Fear

Fear is a big motivator. Guys will lie about their cheating in order to avoid the consequences of being busted. A cheating husband may want to avoid a divorce. A cheating boyfriend might worry about what you'll do and what will happen to him. That fear may lead a guy to deny the truth.

Why do men lie about cheating? There are at least five reasons they won't come clean. Even more important than understanding why guys do the things they do, though, is knowing how to find the truth.


If you even suspect that you're a victim of cheating, you deserve the truth--and you deserve it right now.


Article Source: Why Do Men Lie About Cheating? - The Five Main Reasons




:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


AND THEN WE WHO EXPCEPT THIS AND THEY CONTINUE TO CHEAT, IS GIVING THEM NO REASON TO STOP.

I AM GUILTY OF THIS.. I NEVER STUCK TO MY EMPTY THREATS.
SO HE HAD HIS CAKE AND ATE IT TO..
WAS I SCARED OF THE TRUTH. YES
AM I SCARED OF THE TRUTH. YES
AM I DETERMINED TO END IT. YES
DO I KNOW HOW. NOPE 



>>>I USED HIS DENIAL AS MY OWN COPING MECHANISM<<< 

:iagree:


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you read the 180? What did you get out of it?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting, this all sound very familar, except for the fact that my wayward was a women.

So my guestions is why do women cheat? ;-)


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

No difference between the genders in this area,IMO. Woemn are cheating prolificly these days and they lie about it for the same reasons.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

I would say the same reason as men do. Men and women are just a different gender of the SAME species. There's not that much difference between them.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I have read the 180, just a few days ago so I am trying to amend it somwhat to what applies to my situation. It is an eye opener to say the least. Also it is hard to change the ways I was so accustom to acting or reacting for that matter. But thats exactly why I needed the advice. And I am yet to see if the 180 is going to have any effect at all. I have not stuck to it because as I said it is a hard thing to change. Fly by emotions are a toughy.. but I am going to get the 180 down and see how it goes. I will post any and all actions that come out of it..


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Women are the same as men.. and how it is coped is the same just when you read somthing, replace the he/man words with she/women words and there you have it.. Its the exact same. Just need to twik it to fit your man/women senario!!! Women lie, cheat, deny, defend, affair, repent, repeat just as men do..


----------

